
Parlons de Fonctions en tant que Service (FaaS) - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/fonction-service/
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum, so you will get more luck with the English
translation: [http://blog.alexellis.io/functions-as-a-
service/](http://blog.alexellis.io/functions-as-a-service/)

[Hi from Argentina!]

